# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Thông báo về việc chuyển địa điểm tổ chức triển lãm công nghiệp việt nam vimf 2020 tạ

## Huyen Tran

*THÔNG BÁO VỀ VIỆC CHUYỂN ĐỊA ĐIỂM TỔ CHỨC TRIỂN LÃM 
CÔNG NGHIỆP VIỆT NAM (VIMF) 2020 TẠI HẢI PHÒNG
*
KÍNH GỬI QUÝ KHÁCH HÀNG,

Như kế hoạch ban đầu, Triển Lãm Công Nghiệp Và Sản Xuất Việt Nam - Vietnam Industrial And Manufacturing Fair (VIMF) 2020 sẽ được tổ chức tại Cung Văn Hóa Lao Động (VHLD) Việt Tiệp TP Hải Phòng từ ngày 23-25/9. Tuy nhiên trong thời gian chuẩn bị, UBND TP Hải Phòng có chủ trương thu hồi Cung VHLD Việt Tiệp để sửa chữa phục vụ cho kỳ Đại Hội Đảng trên địa bàn thành phố sắp tới. Trước đó theo như kế hoạch thì việc tu bổ Cung VHLD Việt Tiệp sẽ được tiến hành vào quý I năm 2020 nhưng vì ảnh hưởng của dịch Covid 19 nên việc tu bổ và thời gian diễn ra Đại Hội Đảng bị lùi lại so với dự kiến ban đầu. BTC phải chấp hành và tạo điều kiện cho Tỉnh về sự thay đổi này.
Sau khi khảo sát thực tế BTC nhận thấy Trung Tâm Hội Chợ Triển Lãm Hải Phòng là một địa điểm đẹp, có nhiều thuận lợi phục vụ cho VIMF 2020. Trung tâm có vị trí di chuyển thuận lợi nằm trên mặt tiền trục đường chính kết nối các giữa các tỉnh lân cận và KCN trên địa bàn dễ dàng cho việc di chuyển con người, hàng hóa của nhà triển lãm cũng như khách tham quan. 
Căn cứ vào điều kiện khách quan và tình hình thực tế, Ban Tổ chức xin trân trọng thông báo thay đổi địa điểm tổ chức triển lãm VIMF 2020 (thời gian không thay đổi) như sau:

Địa điểm cũ: Cung Văn Hóa Lao Động Hữu Nghị Việt Tiệp, số 1 Đường Bao Hồ An Biên, Đông Khê, Ngô Quyền, TP Hải Phòng

Địa điểm mới: Trung Tâm Hội Chợ Triển Lãm Quốc Tế Hải Phòng, Số 10 Phạm Văn Đồng, Phường Anh Dũng, Quận Dương Kinh, TP Hải Phòng.



(hình ảnh trung tâm hội chợ triển lãm quốc tế Hải Phòng)
BTC tin tưởng rằng việc thay đổi địa điểm không ảnh hưởng đến quá trình chuẩn bị, chất lượng và hiệu quả của triển lãm. Đối với những khách hàng đã xác nhận tham gia gian hàng, BTC sẽ làm việc chặt chẽ với từng khách hàng và sắp xếp hợp lý vị trí một cách tối ưu nhât. Vì thực tế sơ đồ gian hàng mới không thay đổi nhiều so với sơ đồ trước đó.
Rất mong tiếp tục nhận đươc sự ủng hộ, đồng hành của tất cả các nhà triển lãm và hân hoan chào đón quý vị đến VIMF 2020 từ ngày 23-25 tháng 9 tạiTrung Tâm Hội Chợ Triển Lãm Hải Phòng, TP Hải Phòng.

Mọi thắc mắc và thông tin chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ với Ban tổ chức qua số điện thoại 028 66861210 hoặc email: customers@vietnamindustrialfiesta.com

TRÂN TRỌNG

----------

